# iOS 5 Wifi Sync Problems?



## Q-Kid-Kowalsky (Aug 3, 2008)

I know that Wifi sync is automatic, but for some reason, when docked into my iHome Clock/radio, it doesn't automatically sync. Any ideas? Also, if this is in the wrong place, I apologize. Mods, you can move this as you please.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Did you not go into the settings app and trying WiFi syncing via there? 

As well, did you make sure your iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad is on the same WiFi network as your Mac?

Did you make sure that iTunes is open and is the most recent version (10.5)?

By the way, I found your post on TUAW...  iOS 5 features: Wi-Fi Sync | TUAW - The Unofficial Apple Weblog


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't think it works over networks at school...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't get how to know when it is syncing or when is the next time is syncs.


----------



## Q-Kid-Kowalsky (Aug 3, 2008)

Guys, sorry if i didn't post enough information but yes, it is on the same network (shouldn't that be obvious) at my house. I can push the sync now button, but I want it to automatically sync when plugged into my speaker system. It is set up so it should, but it doesn't because apparently it can't sync with 'accessories' plugged in. Sound system/dock combos apparently count as 'accessories'. Is there a way around this aside from plugging it into a wall charger instead?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

stupid. apparently you have to connect your iPhone to a power source so it will wifi sync. Does that make sense to anyone?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Q-Kid-Kowalsky said:


> I know that Wifi sync is automatic, but for some reason, when docked into my iHome Clock/radio, it doesn't automatically sync. Any ideas? Also, if this is in the wrong place, I apologize. Mods, you can move this as you please.


Did you add a new wi-fi connection to the network preferences system app? (Use the + to add)
I use ethernet, So if I want to use wi-fi, Then I'd need to add a new wi-fi connection in the network preferences app.

It's possible that you need to reset this up.


----------



## Q-Kid-Kowalsky (Aug 3, 2008)

It syncs via Wi-Fi fine. It doesn't need a power source to sync via wi-fi. The power source is used when you want it to sync _*automatically*_, a.k.a. without hitting the 'Sync Now' button in the iOS devices Settings > General page.

I hate to sound rude, but you guys make it sound like I'm a complete idiot. I just want to know if I can make the device sync automatically when the rules for such action dictate against it.

According to people on forums, Wi-Fi sync will not automatically sync when plugged into a sound system dock/charger, and will only be automatic with a strictly-power-providing dock. Can I get around this?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Q-Kid-Kowalsky said:


> According to people on forums, Wi-Fi sync will not automatically sync when plugged into a sound system dock/charger, and will only be automatic with a strictly-power-providing dock. Can I get around this?


Thats the stupid part and thats what we are trying to get around as well because if I have to connect it to a power source to get it to automatically sync via wifi then why don't I just connect it to my mac to sync it then.

The term Wifi Sync gives the impression that no wires needed to sync and update my iPhone with my computer and iTunes but its not true and all.


----------



## Q-Kid-Kowalsky (Aug 3, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> Thats the stupid part and thats what we are trying to get around as well because if I have to connect it to a power source to get it to automatically sync via wifi then why don't I just connect it to my mac to sync it then.
> 
> The term Wifi Sync gives the impression that no wires needed to sync and update my iPhone with my computer and iTunes but its not true and all.


You're wrong on two terms. 

First off, the term 'Wi-Fi Sync' doesn't in the slightest mean 'no wires needed'. It means 'sync over the air via your wireless local network.' The term has nothing to do with cables.

Secondly, if you have read or tried anything I wrote at all, you would realize that you can actually sync without a power source. Go to Settings > General > iTunes Wi-Fi Sync > Sync Now. You can do that when you're sitting on the couch with the phone in your pocket. No cables. The only reason they want you to provide power to the device for syncing is so that it syncs automatically, without you having to push a button hidden in the settings app. 

Power = automatic 
No cables = manual



Elliott said:


> Ios 5 users to upgrade response will appear a bug report


What?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Q-Kid-Kowalsky said:


> You're wrong on two terms.
> 
> First off, the term 'Wi-Fi Sync' doesn't in the slightest mean 'no wires needed'. It means 'sync over the air via your wireless local network.' The term has nothing to do with cables.
> 
> ...


No kidding. I know what it means duh, I know what I am doing. Its the perception it creates. I don't have to do anything for it to sync. Syncs automatically no connecting it to any computer or power source or going through Settings > General > iTunes Wi-Fi Sync > Sync Now.

Look at what I highlighted and underlined for you. Does that make sense to you? What is the purpose of connecting it to a power source? Why doesn't it just sync automatically while not connecting it to a power source? Find those answers and you may just find the reason why it won't sync while connected to one of your accessories.


----------



## JGoldin (Oct 13, 2011)

*Same Issues.*

100% the same situation.

Network is good.
Itunes is good.
Manual SYNC is good.
Power cycled EVERYTHING!!

I am having the exact same problem and understand what you are talking about.
Have you had any luck with this?

When connected to power the phone does not autmatically sync or backup to icloud. Both features work perfectly when triggered manually.


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

Just browsing the thread.. Didn't read all the posts..

iTunes has an option in preferences to not allow devices to sync over wifi.


----------



## Q-Kid-Kowalsky (Aug 3, 2008)

Scratch everything, I can't even sync automatically with just a power source, let alone my speaker dock. I'm running XP, would that have something to do with it? I'm also running the GM of ios5. But apparently, the GM is the same as the public. In other news, it always says(on the device) a'an error occurred' when I hit 'Check for Update.' Anything to do with it?


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Only thing I can think of is if you have any firewall programs running that is blocking iTunes from pushing the sync through.

Or they could just set up a a timer that it won't auto sync until a certain amount of time has passed or it will only try once a day at a certain time to autosync(probably sometime at night).


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Q-Kid-Kowalsky said:


> Scratch everything, I can't even sync automatically with just a power source, let alone my speaker dock. I'm running XP, would that have something to do with it? I'm also running the GM of ios5. But apparently, the GM is the same as the public. In other news, it always says(on the device) a'an error occurred' when I hit 'Check for Update.' Anything to do with it?


I don't think it has anything to so with XP.

I did notice something myself today that in iTunes when you connect your iPhone and on the Summary tab there is an option to Sync with this iPhone over Wi-Fi. Why I didn't notice this before who knows but once I checked that I way able to sync over wifi.

I would update to the public release, Apple knows when you check for updates what version you are using therefor the error.


----------

